# OHSS risk - lots of follicles



## Three boys (Mar 12, 2003)

Hello,

I haven't posted much on this site but I do drop in from time to time and I thought I'd share my news.
I had EC on Tuesday and they managed to collect 30 eggs, fertilising 16 embryos -  we are over the moon!  
Had a bit of a rough time because I could hardly move after EC, the pain was awful. 
But I had a few strong painkillers and eventually, they let me come home. They were a little concerned that I might have developed OHSS, but I think everything's ok, touch wood. 
However I won't be having ET, instead it will be FET in a couple of months because my hormone levels are way too high to risk it at the moment. I'm not bothered really, I don't think I could take much more, so it's probably for the best. 
I'm just glad it's all over with and chuffed to bits with the result. I just hope the little embryos managed to take when the time comes. Fingers crossed x 
Thanks for reading and good luck wherever you're at at the moment. 
love claire x
_________________
Had first IVF cycle Feb 05, total freeze because of high hormone levels. 30 eggs collected and now have 16 lovely frosties waiting! 
I'm 31 and DH is 34 ttc for 11 years


----------



## Crommers (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi Claire!!!

WOW!!!!   16 Frosties!!!  Thats brilliant!!!  Well done - look after yourself now ready for FET in the near future - good luck and fingers crossed for you!!!  

Love 
Churchill
xxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Claire  

Fab news on your 16 embies! Well done you  

Glad you amanged to keep the OHSS away and GOOD LUCK for transfer whenever you decide to go for it! 

Love, Rachel xxx


----------



## chrisb (Aug 22, 2002)

Claire

Well done on your 16 embies !

Good Luck and Best Wishes.

Chris.
x


----------



## shade (Oct 20, 2004)

Dear Claire

Well done! This is great news - 16 wow  

Put you feet up and rest. FET will follow when you are ready - good luck  

Love
Shade


----------



## pomme (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi Claire,

Congrats again on the number of embies.  I don't know if you've read my posts on the jan/feb cycle buddies thread but I have lots of follies and am at risk of OHSS. They weren't sure whether or not to proceed to EC but I have remained well and my oestradiol is still below the magic number so decided to go ahead and give me the HCG. I took it last night and feel fine other than bloated but have the same amount of discomfort as before. Probably just due to the fullness. I was a bit worried it would make me unwell but am OK. So it looks like EC will go ahead tomorrow.   

They said that if I get more than 20 eggs they will do an elective freeze and I will have to do FET in a couple of months. 

How many follies did you have? How did you feel after the HCG? How was EC? Do you know what your oestradiol level was? Did they give you any treatment after EC? Are you having abdo pain? How long after EC could you go back to work? Have they given you a date for FET? Sorry for soooo many questions  

I hope that you have recovered and are well now.

Pomme xxx


----------



## Three boys (Mar 12, 2003)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for all your good wishes, it was lovely to read them.
I am feeling better now, although I haven't had a great week. 

Pomme - Don't worry about the hcg injection, it won't make you feel any worse I promise. At the stage your at now I felt very bloated and uncomfortable, and I am sure that's just how you feel too. Just get plenty of rest, sit with your feet up and try resting a heat pad or a hot water bottle on your tummy, it will help. 
I had 36 follies and they managed to collect 30 eggs from them, I was so chuffed!
EC itself was fine. I had a general anaesthetic and that was fine too but I felt quite sore when I came round. They gave me some pain killers, which worked eventually, and I was allowed home in the evening. I was on the borderline of OHSS with so many eggs, but I didn't develop it thank goodness.
I will be honest with you, I have felt quite uncomfortable since, with pain and bloatedness, especially when moving. I wasn't too bad when I sat still, so that's what I've done for most of the week, absolutely nothing! 
For the first time in a fortnight I've managed to fasten my jeans today and I feel quite comfortable in them, things must be improving! 
As I've said before, our 16 embryos have been frozen because they couldn't risk ET. I think my estrogen levels were about 18,000 before the hcg injection which was slightly higher than recommended even for EC.
But they went ahead anyway and everything is fine!
As for work, I have had this week off and I'm having next week off too. I just don't feel ready for work yet, I do have a demanding job and I've hardly been able to walk from room to room this week, never mind anything else. So I'm giving myself time to get back to normal before hitting the workplace again!
But it just depends on how you feel really, do what you think is best for yourself.
I'm going to see the FET specialist next wednesday and hopefully we will have our first go at the beginning of April, so fingers crossed! 
I hope everything goes well tomorrow for you, let me know how you get on when you feel like it,
take care
love claire


----------



## pomme (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks for that Claire, 

Glad you're feeling a bit better now. I think I have to prepare myself for an elective freeze all as I also have 36 follies seen on last scan. My clinc freeze everything immediately though and won't do blasts or even leave them for 2 days. 

I was suspecting I might be sore for a while afterwards. If you think about it they have to do a lot more poking and prodding around and our ovaries are more swollen and tender than most. Just hope it's not too bad. Will stock up on pain killers and warn DH Will try the hot water bottle for now though. 

I'll let you know how I get on.

Thanks again,

Pomme xxx


----------



## Ipswichbabe (May 17, 2005)

Im doing my first IVF now, and have had my 1st folly count......and got 17 follicles!!
Is this a good number?? The clinic said it was good, but just wondered what u girls all had!!
My tum is so bloated!!! never felt anything like it b4.  
Im scared of getting ohss, how can i prevent it


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Yes, 17 is a very good number of follicles. Not all follicles contain an egg but most do...and obviously they need to be a good size so the egg is nice and healthy...not too mature or too immature.

However, the main thing is the *quality* _not_ the *quantity*.

With our first IVF I had 21 follies but out of that I got 10 good healthy eggs...

I certainly wouldn't worry about having 17 follies as that sounds good...I'd listen to your clinic as they're the experts after all !!

You're bound to feel bloated & uncomfortable...thats a very common side effect. I'd assume your clinic were keeping you monitored to ensure you don't get OHSS but just ensure that you drink plenty of water...at least 2-3 litres of water a day, possibly more fluids if you can handle it...but if you have any concerns then do contact your clinic.

Good luck & take care 
Natasha


----------



## joeyt (Dec 2, 2006)

i would totally agree with Minxy, firstly it is quality over quantity ... and also drink water like your heading for a trip into the desert !!!

Good luck


----------



## Ipswichbabe (May 17, 2005)

Ive been drinking so much water since i posted, and actaully im still bloated, but i dont think it's so uncomfy!!
Thx girls!! next scan 2moz!!!


----------



## Hope_1987 (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi Everyone!
Just a quick question i have been to hospital for my first scan after starting my menopur injections, at first the nurse seemed really pleased and said i have approx 15 follicles which vary in size from 6 to 11 and one more at 15. She said that i may be at risk of OHSS and that a doctor will ring me between 2 and 4 today to advise on next course of action.
Just wondered if this was normal or if this has happened to anyone else and what the outcome was.
Feel like i go from one worry to another at the min.
xx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hiya Hope 

It is worrying when you are told you are at risk, BUT you may just be borderline. It's more common than you think, but the clinic will do everything in their power to protect you from being poorly. Our first attempt of ICSI, I had to measure my urine output and fluid intake to make sure that I wasn't retaining any fluids. They may stop your drugs, or reduce them. They may not need to do anything and just keep a close eye with having scans and bloods. 
Unfortunately, every step of treatment is a worry, but I'm sure all they are doing is making you aware of all the hurdles. 
How are you feeling in yourself? Hope the clinic can reassure you that you're ok and tx can continue with a good result at the end. Keeping everything crossed for you hun, let me know how you get on xx


----------



## Hope_1987 (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks for replying, hospital called and advised me to carry on as normal and everything going ahead as scheduled back in on tuesday for another scan and hopefully EC will take place on thursday. Fingers crossed. I have had an acheing back since started injections but hospital advised that they dont think its anything to do with them and to see my GP but apart from that i just abit moody lol. xx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

for your achy back, Glad the hospital rung you back, and hopefully put your mind at rest a little bit xx


----------

